# *RESOLVED!!* Transport help needed - Desperately



## maherwoman (Sep 28, 2007)

Hi guys!

I'm in desperate need of transport help. I'm trying desperately to get my Fiver, but am now meeting roadblocks... I talked to Auntie Heather from the shelter, and Danny spoke with the guy that normally does the transports (that would have met us halfway), and he's unable to do the transport. 

And, unfortunately, Fiver needs transporting either this Saturday or Sunday (the 29th or 30th).

We're able to meet someone in the Bakersfield area (add or take away half an hour's drive time), if someone's able to help us get Fiver (formerly Twinkle) from either Santa Cruz or Salinas to that area.

Do ya'll know of anyone? I've already posted in Save A Bunny, Pet Bunny, and the Bunderground...but I'm near panic here. Maybe ya'll know of someone that can help me??

HELP!! :tears2: ullhair:

Thanks, guys!

Rosie*


----------



## Greta (Sep 28, 2007)

Rosie, you have a PM


----------



## maherwoman (Sep 28, 2007)

Are you sure?? I's not seein' one...:?

Hehe...can ya tell I'm waiting on baited breath for a solution?? Hehe...


----------



## Pipp (Sep 28, 2007)

I posted a request on a couple of groups active in that area, in case something else :? doesn't pan out. 



sas :biggrin2:


----------



## maherwoman (Sep 28, 2007)

Thanks so much, Sas!! 

Um...Rosie is confused...she's not seein' a PM................mew?

:huh Can ya tell I'm sittin' here...waitin'...hopin'...and wishin'?? Hehe!!


----------



## Bunnicula (Sep 28, 2007)

Can't say I'm close enough to help...but wanted to let you know I'm hoping all works out.

Had to post because I love the name Fiver. In fact, we're still pondering names for our new mini Rex...and that was one we considered. But he's still nameless.

Here's hoping your Fiver is there with you soon and safe!

-Mary Ellen


----------



## TinysMom (Sep 28, 2007)

I've asked for help on the lionhead list - just in case anyone is traveling to a show or something...

The only thing is - when breeders do something like this - they often ask for a bit of $$ to help pay with gas (or they always offer something)...like $25 or so (depending upon how far it is, etc). I'm not saying they DON'T do it for free...but among breeders that is what I've normally seen done.

Peg


----------



## maherwoman (Sep 28, 2007)

At this rate, that's fine. I wouldn't want someone travelling all that way with no exchange. 

We're already planning on buying the rescue a big ol' box of raisins.


----------



## Leaf (Sep 28, 2007)

http://www.acmepettransport.com/forum/index.php


----------



## maherwoman (Sep 28, 2007)

Went ahead and posted there...thank you, Leaf!


----------



## maherwoman (Sep 28, 2007)

GOOD NEWS GUYS!!!

WE HAVE TRANSPORT!!!

A lady that's actually in the process of becomming a volunteer with Bunderground (or at least had called to let them know that she wanted to) has offered to meet me halfway, thereby cutting my drive...in half!! 

So...we're all set up to go get our little boy, and bring him home...THANK GOODNESS!!

Hugs and lots of love to you all, especially those that were able to help me find someone!!

Rosanna

P.S. Extra special HUGE THANK YOU to Lori from BGRR for finding my help!


----------



## osprey (Sep 28, 2007)

Yay for the Bunderground!

inkelepht::headflick::woohoo


----------



## Greta (Sep 29, 2007)

That's wonderful! Three cheers for the Bunderground! :highfive: :bunnydance: :great:


----------



## Leaf (Sep 29, 2007)

Awesome!


----------



## rabb1tmad (Sep 29, 2007)

That's excellent news.:woohoo


----------

